# tampa bay tailers



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i got out for a little while today. i thought today would be the day for my first red on fly but they seem to stay just out of range. i did get a hook in this one with spinning tackle.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

very nice, good job!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

looks like a great day


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice im looking to do the same i know im hooked.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice!  You'll get em eventually... so far I'm averaging about one red on fly a year! :


----------

